# cheapest state town for RV's?????



## drunken marauder (Dec 8, 2009)

So I'm looking to get an RV.. Being in northern California I am guessing people use there stuff more here / live in them.. Hence making them more valuable... From what I am seeing a 350 or450?? what ever from mid 70's is going for about $2700 to $4000 is this about average??


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 8, 2009)

well instead of a caravan if you have a pick-up 






then you can came anywhere


----------



## sleep (Dec 10, 2009)

Try somewhere with snow or freezing temperatures most people looking to sell campers and rvs in the winter usually sell pretty cheap.


----------

